# Robert Fuchs



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are his symphonies and his piano concerto worth getting?


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

An opinion based on Hyperion's recording of his Op 27 Piano Concerto and a Marco Polo disc of various piano works, a very definate "Yes". His work deserves to be better known.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks Mayerl.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry - only know him through his four string quartets. 

Although Austrian and 21st century, most of his works are immediately pleasing to the ear to the uninitiated, perhaps unlike some of his later second Viennese successors.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> _Fuchs: worth getting?_


Absolutely.

Check his Sonatas for solo piano:
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Fuchs-...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281484793&sr=1-2

Also his Violin Sonatas are fab.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Head Case, not sure where you got the idea that Robert Fuchs is 21st Century. He was born in 1847 and died in 1927 and a fair number of his compositions date from the 19th Century


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

My bad math - 1927 is indeed the 20th century! 

Anyway - if you read the context of the quote, and dated th second Viennese school, the time frame should make sense:



> Although Austrian and 21st century, most of his works are immediately pleasing to the ear to the uninitiated, perhaps unlike some of his later second Viennese successors.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Posted in my blog:









One of my main discoveries of recent months: the Austrian composer Robert Fuchs (1847 - 1927) is practically forgotten nowadays, but the usually so critical Brahms thought very highly of him ("Fuchs is a splendid musician, everything is so fine and so skillful, so charmingly invented, that one is always pleased"). Moreover, the list of his students is jaw-dropping: it includes Enescu, Mahler, Wolf, Sibelius, von Zemlinsky, Korngold, Schmidt, and Schreker. His piano concerto (recorded in the Hyperion Romantic Piano concerto series) and organ music (available on Motette) are well worth listening to, but Fuchs was especially renowned for his five orchestral serenades. These are wonderful late romantic compositions that should be programmed far more than they are. The Naxos CD I selected as an introduction includes the first two serenades (composed probably in the 1870's), as well as a charming _Andante grazioso and Capriccio_, dating from much later. Impeccable playing by the Cologne Chamber Orchestra under Christian Ludwig. Warmly recommended.

Amazon link.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, Fuchs was a teacher of Sibelius. For that reason alone I need to hear his music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I discovered him because I am playing a little Waltz by him for piano four hands with a partner(obviously) this quarter.

He seems like really skillful composer. According to wikipedia, he did little to promote himself. Pretty interesting that he taught so many composers.

I am liking this:


----------

